# Searching for new tractor, need advice



## Haymaker101 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hey guys, sold out kubota m5700 and in he process of selling our IH 1086. Looking for a loader, 4x4 cab tractor that comes with a buddy seat or a buddy seat can easily be added. I'd prefer a kubota (m8560 or 9540) but in all my searching the buddy seat only comes in the 100HP plus models. Like to be around 75-95 Engine HP with a price budget of 35k to 40k. We do a lot of loader work also so Id perfer to have a left hand reverser.

I have a TN65 and have overall been pleased with New Holland but it seems that like Powerstar 4.75's do not get the best reviews. Can anyone personally attest to this? Most ones that I see come with a buddy seat and a very specious cab. I know I cannot buy a tractor based on it having a buddy seat but it really is preferred with kids. I have good Kubota, New Holland and Deere and Mahindra support around me.

Thanks and I look forward to your suggestions.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

35-40 i assume you mean new to you as new will be more. I bought a t4.120 and is was a pos and new holland bought it back ended up getting a 5100e deere, much better. I think if you are looking deere the 85 and up is what i would be looking at.

I would give a 63xx 64xx deeres a look. Probably worth it to pay 35 or 40 for a nice low houred one. If you plan on financing then its hard to pencil one out over a 0% new tractor of more money. Although a 64xx deere is a alot more tractor than a 5xxxe or m.


----------



## Haymaker101 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi, yes I meant a "new to me" tractor, thanks for the deere suggestions


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

I have all but the Buddy seat but should be easy to add, you are asking for in a JD 5525 and like it. Bought it soon three years ago and learned this week could sell it for what I paid. I have a base M6800 Kubota open station and the JD is much more tractor in my opinion. The M6800 does all it should, just like weight and feel difference in the two.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I looked at a M5 -91 that had a buddy seat several years ago.


----------



## Haymaker101 (Sep 1, 2014)

thanks for the advice guys. i do like the looks of those Deere 5525's. Im going to do some more reading on them. I know the Deere should be a 10,000 hour tractor it just sucks to spend $40,000 and it already be 7-8 years old with 2-300 hours. Oh well. I do like those M5-91 Kubotas but I cannot find one in my price range. Thanks again


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Haymaker101 said:


> thanks for the advice guys. i do like the looks of those Deere 5525's. Im going to do some more reading on them. I know the Deere should be a 10,000 hour tractor it just sucks to spend $40,000 and it already be 7-8 years old with 2-300 hours. Oh well. I do like those M5-91 Kubotas but I cannot find one in my price range. Thanks again


Tractorhouse has a decent selection of those tractors. With fel and without and 4 wheel drive and 2 wheel drive. Cab and no cab. Prices vary a good bit. Based upon my experience those web sites are a week or two behind the dealership.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Anyone with new info on the New Holland T4.75. I am not a fan of New Holland but I am looking at a new tractor to handle small squares with. The T 4 .75 and the M7060 are the only tractors that have enough HP and are light enough to drive on tag along trailers to load hay. I am wanting a tractor with hydraulic shuttle . My M7040 is mechanical shuttle and the clutch is killing me moving bales. The 5075M is just to heavy to drive on trailers and I am not buying a 5085E built in India.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

broadriverhay said:


> Anyone with new info on the New Holland T4.75. I am not a fan of New Holland but I am looking at a new tractor to handle small squares with. The T 4 .75 and the M7060 are the only tractors that have enough HP and are light enough to drive on tag along trailers to load hay. I am wanting a tractor with hydraulic shuttle . My M7040 is mechanical shuttle and the clutch is killing me moving bales. The 5075M is just to heavy to drive on trailers and I am not buying a 5085E built in India.


What about a skid steer? Hard to beat loading with a grapple.....and easy to transport.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

broadriverhay said:


> Anyone with new info on the New Holland T4.75. I am not a fan of New Holland but I am looking at a new tractor to handle small squares with. The T 4 .75 and the M7060 are the only tractors that have enough HP and are light enough to drive on tag along trailers to load hay. I am wanting a tractor with hydraulic shuttle . My M7040 is mechanical shuttle and the clutch is killing me moving bales. The 5075M is just to heavy to drive on trailers and I am not buying a 5085E built in India.


https://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/89690-best-hydraulic-oil-for-case-tractor/#entry929064


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I move hay from the field directly to the barn . The field is about .3 of a mile long. A skid steer would not work to do that. Not sure about a Turkish built tractor either. But if you think about it American craftsmanship probably is any better.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I meant 5075E not 5085E is previous post.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

broadriverhay said:


> I move hay from the field directly to the barn . The field is about .3 of a mile long. A skid steer would not work to do that. Not sure about a Turkish built tractor either. But if you think about it American craftsmanship probably is any better.


Questions to better understand what you're needing.

Why wouldn't skid work, travel speed? A two speed machine should do 12 or 13 mph.

If you're only using it field to barn, why does it have to be small enough to go on a trailer?


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I load customers trailers when they buy hay. I travel road gear when moving bales to barn. I thought the short wheel base of the skid steer would ride very rough.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

broadriverhay said:


> I load customers trailers when they buy hay. I travel road gear when moving bales to barn. I thought the short wheel base of the skid steer would ride very rough.


It will beat your ass to death......


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I understand killing two birds with one stone and getting a tractor. I do use a CaseIH 65A and Case 1840 in the barn and in the field. It really boils down to what's available since I do spread equipment out. Honestly I would probably pick a cab tractor for the ride and AC. It does facilitate a better sight picture driving with rounds buuuuut a skid steer and squares doesn't block your view. Really a preference
But it's best to have one of each 

As far as the 4.75, you either love them or hate them. The guys that have trouble don't keep them revved at a high enough RPM. Find a gear and stay close to 2000 seems to be a sweet spot on the Fiat stuff.


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

We have a t4.75 and i like ours. It is an open station 2wd. We mainly use it for tedding,raking and hauling hay wagons. Have used it on our small sqaure baler and it runs it fine.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

broadriverhay said:


> I load customers trailers when they buy hay. I travel road gear when moving bales to barn. I thought the short wheel base of the skid steer would ride very rough.


To possibly further get derailed, you drive on to load? How much would a little extra weight from a bigger tractor if you're only on and off and not actually hauling it anywhere?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Haymaker101 said:


> Hey guys, sold out kubota m5700 and in he process of selling our IH 1086. Looking for a loader, 4x4 cab tractor that comes with a buddy seat or a buddy seat can easily be added. I'd prefer a kubota (m8560 or 9540) but in all my searching the buddy seat only comes in the 100HP plus models. Like to be around 75-95 Engine HP with a price budget of 35k to 40k. We do a lot of loader work also so Id perfer to have a left hand reverser.
> I have a TN65 and have overall been pleased with New Holland but it seems that like Powerstar 4.75's do not get the best reviews. Can anyone personally attest to this? Most ones that I see come with a buddy seat and a very specious cab. I know I cannot buy a tractor based on it having a buddy seat but it really is preferred with kids. I have good Kubota, New Holland and Deere and Mahindra support around me.
> Thanks and I look forward to your suggestions.


I've owned a dual speed M9540, and currently own an M126 and M135. You're correct in that only the bigger Ms have buddy seat option. It's kind of disappointing the 9540 doesn't offer one.
IMO, the 100/105/108/110 can be had for very little more than than the 9540. Not only are the bigger Ms able to have buddy seat, but they have a lot more capability.
You'll never regret buying one. The M100x is a really nice tractor. The 126/135 get you into the 6.1L, which has a lot of displacement and power compared to the smaller ones with the 3.8L


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I do drive on the tagalong trailers. Some of them barely support the M7040. I don’t think some could support another 2000 to 3000 lbs.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

The way the 10 bale grapple is configured you have to drive on the narrow trailers to keep from touching the bales by hand.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

broadriverhay said:


> I meant 5075E not 5085E is previous post.


I have a 5055d 4x2 which is even more basic than the E series. I use it for everything except running the Krone disc mower conditioner. Handles my JD348 square baler w/kicker and racks with ease, I bought it new in 2014 - last of the non-emissions tractors from Deere. It is made in India. Only issues were a nicked wire that causes it to blow a fuse and stop running and soft fuel line, which I replaced. It has a dry clutch and I'm mindful of that when working it and keeping the free play adjusted. PTO is independent, but manually activated - easy to feather on an implement. Front end is light, but added weights. Visibility is great, power steering is feather light w/ very tight turning radius. I'm happy with this tractor.

My brother bought a new 5045e in 2015. It is also 4x2 and has emissions. He has a front end loader on his. Primarily he beats the crap out of the tractor mowing down recent clearcut brush and autumn olives. I think his was made in Augusta GA, but don't remember. He had some problems with the dealer set-up of his tractor and loader install. After a few farm visits, the tractor has been flawless.

The 179 cu in 3 cylinder Deere engine is one of the best IMHO. In my previous job (military generators) we spec'd these engines (3029) along with the 4 cylinder 4045 engines. They were tested at -40 deg F up to 131 deg F and worked great. These engines saw 10,000 hr service all over the world, Afghanistan and Iraq too. Very few, if any issues. No 1 reason IMHO to buy a JD tractor are these engines.

If I looked at the latest JD brochure online correctly, the 5085e is no longer listed. The 5075e is now available with a cab, 12/12 tranny with wet clutch and cab. PTO hp is at 57 if I recall correctly. For reference, Deere lists my 5055d at 45 and Nebraska Test shows it at a hair over 50 PTO hp and I believe it as mine is a strong tractor.

IMHO, the E series are a good, basic, no frills tractor. If you expect it to take the abuse a 40 series row crop, you'll be disappointed.

The T4.75 tractors, our local NH dealers sell a ton of them - with cabs. They look like nice tractors, but I don't know anything about the Turkish factory or even if it's a New Holland owned/operated factory. I know the Deere factory where my 5055d came from is all JD - if that matters,

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

I bought a t4.120 new holland and liked it for loader work. Then i hooked up a batwing mower to it and somthig about it made it have a vibration in the cab. No other tractors i own have that issue with that mower. Took my mower and tractor to dealer i bought the tractor from and they said they had issues with that on the t4 series. I didnt believe them then we hooked up new mowers to other new tractors on the lot and vise versa. No way i could live with said vibration and i told that to the salesman and new holland stepped up and no queations asked gave me my money back. Towed my batwing to the deere dealer hooked it up to a 5100e ran silky smooth so i bought it. 
I think the 2016 or 2017 and newer 5085e and bigger are made in georgia. I am pretty picky but it isnt a bad tractor. A little loud in the cab but i think about the same as the new holland, i didnt notice a difference.
I found the shifting of the t4 to be clunky and hard to get into gear somtimes. And the park brake was the transmission and it had to fall in a certin spot not issue for me but i could see a woman having issue with it or a city boy.

I have a few hours on my 5100e and it has been good. The a/c is good but with all that glass on a stupid hot 110 degree day baling hay it has to be on highest fan setting but then agian i open the window when i light up a cigarette. But my case ih magnum 7110 has a stronger a/c but less glass. But the magnum radiator screeb does not plug up as fast either. But two different class of tractors.


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

I bought a T4.110 MFWD with FEL last summer when NH had that big unload promotion (10k off and zero percent). Pros: price, buddy seat, plenty of power, excellent fuel consumption, cab visibilty, air ride seat, a/c (real hot and humid here in GA and it easily outruns all the glass), pto overspeed protection(for the hired help). Cons: the dealer i chose, transmission leak, minor pto vibration mentioned above, parking pawl mentioned above, severe pto gear lash only if you let the fluid get even 1 quart low, switching from 1000 to 540 (extremely difficult to get shaft out, 540 to 1000 is easy). if i had more $$, the 24 speed tranny would be real nice becuase its a pain to clutch for real heavy spots of hay. mine has the 12 speed and it works as designed. if i had tons of $$ the electro command is the best tranny to be had on these tractors. i went blue beacuse i'm somewhat anti-green, cant afford the orange paint and theres not much to choose from beyond the top 3 i just mentioned. i could easily get over the green issue if my list of pros were in a comparable model for same price. our older JDs (4230, 4430) have about the same power and use 2x the fuel. orange isnt heavy enough for tillage equip i already have.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

You just need to jump back in to mother Deere's arms and all will be ok  but, all things considered, the dealer has so much to do with the owner experience. Color be damned (but you will have a more pleasant experience on the green 'un, just sayin' ....If you find that sunkin' treasure chest.....)
Welcome to Haytalk swall01....


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

After buying the JD 6220 I guess I am just spoiled. Green definitely means more comfort especially in the premium ones .


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

leeave96 said:


> If I looked at the latest JD brochure online correctly, the 5085e is no longer listed. The 5075e is now available with a cab, 12/12 tranny with wet clutch and cab. PTO hp is at 57 if I recall correctly. For reference, Deere lists my 5055d at 45 and Nebraska Test shows it at a hair over 50 PTO hp and I believe it as mine is a strong tractor.
> Good luck,
> Bill


IMHO from viewing latest 5075E parts catalog the 5075E doesn't have wet clutch as I think of wet clutch which would similar to 30-55 series JD rowcrop tractor Perma-clutch. Yes if equipped with hyd shuttle the reverser acts as a wet clutch with a damper assembly but sync shuttle model appears to have dry clutch


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

broadriverhay said:


> After buying the JD 6220 I guess I am just spoiled. Green definitely means more comfort especially in the premium ones .


 Yep, once I bought my first Deere it was hard for me to go back to running any other color of tractor. One thing I like about Deere is the cabs are very ergonomic in the layout of the controls. Also between different series of tractors the controls have the same basic layout which makes it simple when running multiple different tractors in the same day.

Hayden


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeah sometimes on 4 different tractors JD 2510,JD 3010, JD 6220 and Kubota M7040. I always end the day hauling hay with the M7040. It is like stepping back in time going from the 6220 to the M7040. Going to look hard at the 5075M.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

One thing I think you should consider is the T4 is just a 'lighter' built version of the T5 I have been told. If you decide on the T4, definitely go with more than the 12 speed tranny. (24 speed minimum, elec - command you will probably love ^_^).

Larry


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

T4 made in Turkey. Can’t get really excited about that fact.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

broadriverhay said:


> T4 made in Turkey. Can't get really excited about that fact.


CNH/Turkish made tractors
http://tractors.wikia.com/wiki/Türk_Traktör


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Deere John I bought another Kubota. Couldn’t beat the price M5-91. 12 speed , 3rd function ,2 remotes, air ride seat, hydraulic shuttle. Will be delivered within the next 2 weeks. Really wanted another JD but 5075M weight and India built 5075E made me look at other options. If I don’t like it I will get rid of it but I will give it a fair chance. It has got to be better than the M 7040 I have been running for 8 years . It has been a trouble free tractor but needed hydraulic shuttle.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hopefully you'll like it, most seem purty pleased with them.....you'll notice a few components that could perhaps be better, but from a cost of production standpoint, it's hard to beat Kubota. I've sold mine at 1500hr and didn't loss much at all.....maybe 1k a year or so, never any real problems....just nit picky stuff. Congrats on the new iron....


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks . After the deal was done on the new tractor he made a great offer for my old one. If I don’t sell it before delivery I’m going to let him have it. I bought it new from the same dealer.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I would as well, I don't like being in the equipment sales business and all it has to offer.....let him do it, plus he probably has a buyer lined up and it would/could help you down the line someday. Never know.....


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

That’s right, he has always told me if I need a tractor he will let me borrow one. This is a family owned business. Blanchard equipment would do that I’m sure. They are just too big to ever make that happen.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

broadriverhay said:


> Deere John I bought another Kubota. Couldn't beat the price M5-91. 12 speed , 3rd function ,2 remotes, air ride seat, hydraulic shuttle. Will be delivered within the next 2 weeks. Really wanted another JD but 5075M weight and India built 5075E made me look at other options. If I don't like it I will get rid of it but I will give it a fair chance. It has got to be better than the M 7040 I have been running for 8 years . It has been a trouble free tractor but needed hydraulic shuttle.


I had the hydraulic shuttle 7040 and all I wanted was a powershift! LOL

it never ends. Congrats on the new Kubota. Mine just keep starting and running everyday with little to no drama.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I only spray and move bales with this tractor. No tillage. I think this will suit me well


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

I have a 10 bale grapple, and a lot of customers with 16' bumper pull trailers. No need to drive on their trailer, if they want 100 bales make a stack 5 high near the back. Come in with the sixth grab, and push the first 5 all to the front.
Works good for me anyhow, can do 120 if they have good tires!


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeah , I have done that just easier it seems to drive on the trailer to load the first stack. I may have to do as you said with the trailers that have poor flooring. Thanks for the input.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Well hot the new M5-91 today. I ran it about an hour tedding. I really liked the ride and quiet cab. Wife ran it for 2 hours . She seems to like it also. I will put it to the test the next two days hauling small squares to the barn.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I missed this little tidbit. Congrats on the new tractor! Now, time for some pics .


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Already put 20 hours on it. Put 900 bales in the barn Friday in 3 1/2 hours.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## HAYcorey (Jul 22, 2018)

Henry, are you turning orange?? Nice Tractor. How does it compare to the JD?


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

No, not turning orange. I had a M7040 and just wanted the hydraulic shuttle and a little more comfort. I guess I’m getting soft. The comparable JD were quite a bit heavier and I was somewhat concerned about the weight. I got quite a deal on this tractor and could not pass it up. Also I was offered a great trade in price but ended selling it to a friend for the offered trade in price before I took delivery on the M5-91. I still have 3 JDs. This tractor is 12 speed, hydraulic shuttle, air ride, dual remotes, 3rd function. Also has 2 speed rpm memory. Smooth ride while hauling bales to barn at 15 to 20 mph. 900 bales in 3 1/2 hours.


----------

